

Idea for a product - SyncWrite - malnourish

Imagine a utility to bring traditional writing to a new age, the SyncWrite.  
An e-paper tablet that automatically syncs (over wifi/3g) whatever you write, intelligently.<p>Using the supplied pen, write a date and event and it syncs with your calendar.  
Want to quickly jot down a note for later? Write it down and see it in your email.  
Need a reminder? It's sent straight from SyncWrite to your to do list of choice.  
Are you a journalist? Begin transcription and have it sync to the cloud accessible anywhere, no cable required.<p>Want to keep a journal/diary secret? Choose not to have SyncWrite store data locally.<p>Sometimes writing is more practical than typing, and for those situations there's SyncWrite.<p>As you can see, I have no product to sell, it's just an idea. Any suggestions or criticisms welcome, however I feel that it is marketable.
======
ricardobeat
it's been done over and over and over and over and over. not to say you
couldn't succeed, but you've got a lot of competition, and research to do:

<http://www.livescribe.com/en-us/>

[http://www.irislink.com/c2-1626-189/IRISnotes-------The-
Digi...](http://www.irislink.com/c2-1626-189/IRISnotes-------The-Digital-Pen-
that-types-what-you-write-.aspx)

<http://www.pegatech.com/>

<http://www.iogear.com/product/GPEN100C/>

<http://www.anoto.com/?id=19146>

<http://www.digitalfieldsolutions.com/>

<http://www.logipen.com/>

<http://www.paperiq.com/content/sections/dpfb.aspx>

<http://www.intellipen.co.za/>

<http://www.magicomm.co.uk/>

[http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-io-Personal-Digital-
Pen/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-io-Personal-Digital-
Pen/dp/B00006JP23)

<http://www.destinyplc.com/flash/>

[http://www.mintgadgets.com/stationary-gadgets/pentel-
airpen-...](http://www.mintgadgets.com/stationary-gadgets/pentel-airpen-
pocket-digital-pen-–-a-digital-handwriting-converter/)

~~~
malnourish
Thanks! I know that it's been done before but from what I have seen (haven't
gone through all of the links) it typically requires special paper.

I'm proposing more of an e-ink system.

